# Best Bible for Preaching



## Hamalas

Following on my earlier thread: what is the best edition of the ESV Bible for preaching? If I'm going to splurge and get something really nice that will serve me well for decades which edition should I get? Is it best to have a study bible: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/15...2&tag=ligoniminist-20&linkId=B7634STIRIDD4IEJ or do you preachers prefer one with minimal notes/resources for your preaching?


----------



## Romans922

ESV is not good for preaching  There are so many textual criticism issues brought out it in the ESV (even deleting verses) that forces you to stop and explain each one to the congregation, bringing in the temptation to doubt the inspiration, inerrancy, infallibility of God's Word. 

I would say NKJV, NASB are pretty good.


----------



## JimmyH

I have more than one, I'm not a preacher, and I don't particularly care for the ESV, but Pastor Erwin Lutzer recently changed from the NIV, to the ESV at Moody Church in Chicago. He announced it from the pulpit on a Sunday, saying the NIV was still good for devotional reading, but they had found that the ESV was more 'accurate.' I know many feel it reads better than the NASB, or the NKJV for preaching. My pastor uses the NKJV. I have a large print version of the ESV published by Nelson that is what I would use, if I was a preacher.


----------



## jambo

Whilst a study bible may be ok for personal devotions or study, they are no good for the pulpit. Study bibles are large and if you are preaching from say Genesis or any of the early books in the OT or books towards the end of the NT, they don't really sit open well when on a lectern or pulpit. Also if you are speaking at a midweek in a church hall or at an informal gathering where you may have to hold your bible in your hand for 20 minutes or longer, it can be quite heavy. I like a bible that can open flat with print that is easy to read so when you glance down to quote a verse you can easily find it on the page. Also one that has wide enough inside margins so the words next to the margins can be easily seen when lying open. In terms of size I suppose about 8 inches by 6 inches is big enough so if you have to hold it for a long time your A5 notes sit easily into the open pages.


----------



## bookslover

I have a Large Print Thinline Edition. The font is 10.5-point type, which would make it easy to read from from the pulpit. And the cross-references are gathered together at the bottom of each page, instead of center-column. This makes for a cleaner look.


----------



## Edward

I'd recommend against a study Bible for preaching. You want something easy to read but only with the text. Better still would be to properly prepare the message, and preach from notes if needed, from memory if able.


----------



## reaganmarsh

Hi Ben,

I have preached from editions ranging from text-only to study Bibles and I've found that I prefer either text-only or a reference edition. 

The Bible from which I preach at present is the "New Classic Reference" edition: ESV New Classic Reference Bible, Genuine leather, Black

I've had it for about 4 years now and have been pleased overall (and I tend to wear Bibles out). Hope this helps! 

Grace to you.


----------



## Josh Williamson

This is the Bible I used for preaching before it was destroyed by an attacker in church - Bibles Direct - English Standard Version ESV > Allan New Classic Readers Reference Edition


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

A non-study, large(er) print, sewn binding that will lay flat no matter to which book you have it open is a benefit.


----------



## Hamalas

Okay, so after hearing these recommendations, and doing a boatload of research, I am very strongly leaning towards investing in an ESV Heirloom Single Column Legacy Bible (Goatskin, Black). 

Here it is on Amazon (fortunately someone gave me a $50 gift card I could use):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1433544482/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

And here are a few reviews: 

http://biblebuyingguide.com/crossways-esv-single-column-legacy-heirloom-edition-review/ 

Crossway Heirloom Legacy ESV in Black and Deep Brown Goatskin - Bible Design Blog

Thoughts? I'm thinking something like this would last me for a life-time of ministry.


----------



## SolamVeritatem

Ben,

I'm not a preacher, but that looks like a good choice. I must admit that outside of study bibles, I've never seen one priced that high. Regardless, it seems like a great investment.

Question:

The product description states that it has four ribbon markers. Most bibles I've seen with ribbon markers only have one. Is this indicative of the size of the bible, and do you normally use ribbon markers or some other means of keeping place? Not sure, but that might play into how effectively you can navigate through the text. 

For what it's worth, our pastor had all of the NASB pew bibles removed and replaced with ESV bibles sometime last year. His bible is not too big, but he preaches from notes specifically, and refers to the text when needed during the sermon. The sermon text also appears on the big screen while we are standing reading from our bibles and hearing him read the full text on which the sermon will be preached. As more reinforcement, we also have a copy of an abbreviated version of his sermon notes, normally a two-sided page of an annotated outline. I say abbreviated, because I know that his notes are much more detailed, but I can assure you that those notes we get are organized in such a way that we know exactly where he is going and what aspect of the passage he will deal with next. If that's not enough, the topic, sermon title and scripture text are listed in the church program (along with the rest of the liturgy and hymns, of course).

I'm sure some may consider this overkill, but I think for our pastor it really may help him and the congregation stay on track with things, and his bible print doesn't look to big so if he so happens to get off track he can easily slide over to his notes and find his place. Have you (or any members on the board) seen different approaches that are effective?

At any rate, I pray that you find a method that is comfortable for you based on your preaching style, tendencies and mannerisms. I'm sure you'll agree that the goal is to present Christ to the congregation in truth, humility, power and clarity. May He strengthen you to that end. 

In Him,

Craig


----------



## Timotheos

Hamalas said:


> Okay, so after hearing these recommendations, and doing a boatload of research, I am very strongly leaning towards investing in an ESV Heirloom Single Column Legacy Bible (Goatskin, Black).
> 
> Here it is on Amazon (fortunately someone gave me a $50 gift card I could use):
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1433544482/ref=gno_cart_title_0?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> And here are a few reviews:
> 
> Crosswayâ€™s ESV Single Column Legacy Heirloom Edition - Review
> 
> Crossway Heirloom Legacy ESV in Black and Deep Brown Goatskin - Bible Design Blog
> 
> Thoughts? I'm thinking something like this would last me for a life-time of ministry.



I think you may not like the single column format. It is easy to loose your place while reading from the lectern.


----------



## SolaScriptura

The best Bible from which to preach is one that has enough give and flex that it provides some good "whip action."


----------



## ZackF

Josh Williamson said:


> This is the Bible I used for preaching before it was destroyed by an attacker in church - Bibles Direct - English Standard Version ESV > Allan New Classic Readers Reference Edition



Oh please...do tell!


----------



## earl40

KS_Presby said:


> Josh Williamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Bible I used for preaching before it was destroyed by an attacker in church - Bibles Direct - English Standard Version ESV > Allan New Classic Readers Reference Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please...do tell!
Click to expand...


The shield of faith body armor? This is why the OT should be preached from in that a bible with just the NT might not stop a bullet. Better yet a steel bound edition. I bet Ben has that edition.


----------



## reaganmarsh

Ben, that's a beautiful edition and it certainly looks like something which will serve you well for years to come. 

May Christ's Spirit write the Word upon your heart and those who hear you.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I love my Schuyler Bible for preaching. It's very supple and has a big font but is not huge. I want to be able to hold the Bible in one hand and a Study Bible is too gigantic.


----------



## Bible Belt Presbyterian

There are three that I would go with, two have been listed and I have the other. In no particular order: Allen, Schulyer Cambridge - Clarion Reference (the one I have as I can get a great price on them in the bookstore - have no regrets at all). You should have no problem with any one of these lasting your entire life (assuming they aren't destroyed by an attacker). Each of these are sold in the US through evangelicalbible.com, that is unless you happened to be in the RTS Jackson area where I can get you the best price on a Cambridge!  You can also get any version (ESV, NASB, etc.) through these publishers. If you go Crossway I know the Goatskin and (I think) the Calfskin are the only ones with sewn binding.

Edited: Link


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

This is what I use: NKJV Wide-Margin Reference, Calf Split Leather, black: 9781107604124 - Christianbook.com

I like the way the Wide-Margin allows for notes (as I do not bring anything in the pulpit with me except a cheat sheet of bible verses) and it lays flat in my hand as I hold it while reading and preaching.


----------



## Hamalas

I'm pretty in love with single column...I have an ESV Reader's Bible that has got me completely hooked on it! That's the main reason I haven't given too much attention to the Clarion, Cambridge, Allen, etc...


----------



## reaganmarsh

Rev. Glaser, 

If you decided to go KJV, you might find this edition to be helpful: Classic Note Bible, Genuine Leather


----------



## Josh Williamson

KS_Presby said:


> Josh Williamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Bible I used for preaching before it was destroyed by an attacker in church - Bibles Direct - English Standard Version ESV > Allan New Classic Readers Reference Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please...do tell!
Click to expand...


During my commissioning service as the OAC State Director, a bloke that I had shared the Gospel with barged into the church and smashed eggs over my head while I was listening to the OAC International President preach. As a result I was covered in egg, and my Bible destroyed. The pages ended up getting all covered, and then when the egg dried the print ripped off. 

Maybe one day I'll buy another Allan's ESV.


----------



## Edward

Hamalas said:


> Okay, so after hearing these recommendations, and doing a boatload of research, I am very strongly leaning towards investing in an ESV Heirloom Single Column Legacy Bible (Goatskin, Black).



Did you read the reviews? A couple of folks mentioned the thin paper. At that price, I'd expect a book to be pretty close to perfect.


----------



## Edward

Josh Williamson said:


> a bloke that I had shared the Gospel with barged into the church and smashed eggs over my head while I was listening to the OAC International President preach.



Sounds like you exercised excessive self restraint.


----------



## Pilgrim

Semper Fidelis said:


> I love my Schuyler Bible for preaching. It's very supple and has a big font but is not huge. I want to be able to hold the Bible in one hand and a Study Bible is too gigantic.



Which Schuyler do you have?


----------



## Jack K

Hamalas said:


> ESV Heirloom Single Column Legacy Bible (Goatskin, Black).



I saw one of those at a conference recently. Got to touch it and turn the pages. I liked very much the single-column typesetting, the cover, and the multiple ribbons. I was surprised that the paper was thinner than I expected. I realize this decreases the Bible's bulk, but the pages had more ghosting than I expected and were hard to turn and separate from each other quickly. I walked away still liking it, but not loving it as much as I thought I would based on Crossway's ads.


----------



## Hamalas

Jack K said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ESV Heirloom Single Column Legacy Bible (Goatskin, Black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one of those at a conference recently. Got to touch it and turn the pages. I liked very much the single-column typesetting, the cover, and the multiple ribbons. I was surprised that the paper was thinner than I expected. I realize this decreases the Bible's bulk, but the pages had more ghosting than I expected and were hard to turn and separate from each other quickly. I walked away still liking it, but not loving it as much as I thought I would based on Crossway's ads.
Click to expand...


Well I hope I like it - because I just ordered one last week!


----------



## dtaylor3

Hamalas said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ESV Heirloom Single Column Legacy Bible (Goatskin, Black).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw one of those at a conference recently. Got to touch it and turn the pages. I liked very much the single-column typesetting, the cover, and the multiple ribbons. I was surprised that the paper was thinner than I expected. I realize this decreases the Bible's bulk, but the pages had more ghosting than I expected and were hard to turn and separate from each other quickly. I walked away still liking it, but not loving it as much as I thought I would based on Crossway's ads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I hope I like it - because I just ordered one last week!
Click to expand...


You won't be disappointed. Just be careful with the hinge that Bible Design Blog talked about. I'm having to send mine back today for a replacement.

For others wanting to order in the future, best price is at ESV Heirloom Thinline Bible : EvangelicalBible.com


----------



## dtaylor3

Also the Heirloom series by Crossway, Allan, and Schuyler Bibles are all bound at the same place FYI.


----------



## God'sElectSaint

Romans922 said:


> ESV is not good for preaching  There are so many textual criticism issues brought out it in the ESV (even deleting verses) that forces you to stop and explain each one to the congregation, bringing in the temptation to doubt the inspiration, inerrancy, infallibility of God's Word.
> 
> I would say NKJV, NASB are pretty good.



I am getting an NASB in the mail this week because I wanted to try it, I thought it was a CT translation? Does it keep some verses from the Majority text? more then the ESV does.


----------



## God'sElectSaint

reaganmarsh said:


> Rev. Glaser,
> 
> If you decided to go KJV, you might find this edition to be helpful: Classic Note Bible, Genuine Leather



That's pretty nice! Here's one that's similar though not the whole page plus calf skin KJV Note Takers Bible - Executive Edition I have been eyeing this puppy up, it's quite nice! That's a good price on that Classic Note taking Bible $50 the KJV store wants $75


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

Beware of tiny font size in dimly lit churches. Trust me.


----------



## reaganmarsh

God'sElectSaint said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rev. Glaser,
> 
> If you decided to go KJV, you might find this edition to be helpful: Classic Note Bible, Genuine Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty nice! Here's one that's similar though not the whole page plus calf skin KJV Note Takers Bible - Executive Edition I have been eyeing this puppy up, it's quite nice! That's a good price on that Classic Note taking Bible $50 the KJV store wants $75
Click to expand...


Edward, a friend of mine passed that link along to me recently. He had purchased one and has throughly enjoyed it. I'll say that his eyes are younger than mine and he's aiming to put 4 sermon outlines per blank page...my eyes wouldn't handle that well! Ha! 


Mark said,

"Beware of tiny font size in dimly lit churches. Trust me."


There is much wisdom in this sentence. Read and heed.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

> This is the Bible I used for preaching before it was destroyed by an attacker in church - Bibles Direct - English Standard Version ESV > Allan New Classic Readers Reference Edition



I use this one too. Great Bible, and easy to read. It has held up really well too.


----------



## ZackF

Josh Williamson said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Williamson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Bible I used for preaching before it was destroyed by an attacker in church - Bibles Direct - English Standard Version ESV > Allan New Classic Readers Reference Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please...do tell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> During my commissioning service as the OAC State Director, a bloke that I had shared the Gospel with barged into the church and smashed eggs over my head while I was listening to the OAC International President preach. As a result I was covered in egg, and my Bible destroyed. The pages ended up getting all covered, and then when the egg dried the print ripped off.
> 
> Maybe one day I'll buy another Allan's ESV.
Click to expand...


I just saw this. Oh my.


----------



## kodos

Semper Fidelis said:


> I love my Schuyler Bible for preaching. It's very supple and has a big font but is not huge. I want to be able to hold the Bible in one hand and a Study Bible is too gigantic.



I have a Schuyler Bible (NKJV), and I love it as well. We also have one at church which serves as the pulpit Bible. Andrew and I read from it when we are asked to do the Scripture Readings in the Worship Service. I think it is just about perfect (and it is one of the few NKJVs that doesn't have the dreaded red letters).


----------



## God'sElectSaint

kodos said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Schuyler Bible for preaching. It's very supple and has a big font but is not huge. I want to be able to hold the Bible in one hand and a Study Bible is too gigantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Schuyler Bible (NKJV), and I love it as well. We also have one at church which serves as the pulpit Bible. Andrew and I read from it when we are asked to do the Scripture Readings in the Worship Service. I think it is just about perfect (and it is one of the few NKJVs that doesn't have the dreaded red letters).
Click to expand...


Do Allan's NKJV have red letters?


----------

